# Yey!!!



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

my meerkat house is done!YEY!!!
i have reserved a little handraised baby meerkat, to pick up on friday!!
cant wait!!!:flrt::flrt:
ill post plenty of pics when i get her!
hehehehehehehe!!!!!
Saffxxx: victory:


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

sweet
post pics of the house please!!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

just the one meerkat or did i misread? Just when i've read up on them it always says they're highly social and need a group :?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds good.. pics?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pics? I also may have misread as I only read "meerkat" and also beleive they are supposed to be housed in social groups?

Did you manage to get the answers to the care questions you asked?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

call me a pesimist but after all this questions asked before i doubt she would have got more than 1


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

im getting her on friday so no pics till then......
we are only getting one and i know they are social but we are going to be with her all the time and the most famous pet meerkat called merlin is kept on his own and he is fine......
here is a link.....BBC NEWS | England | Houseproud Merlin the meerkat


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with her, but they are social animals and they will only be able to exibit a fairly limited amount of natutal behaviour on their own, regardless of how much time you spend with her. They communicate using scent and body posture as well as sound so she isn't goin to expeience any of that one her own. Just because one meerkat like Merlin does well on its own, doesn't mean it is generic across the species....

Thats just my 2 pence though. Good luck with her.

: victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't wanna sound nasty here but I REALLY don't think you should just get one.

They need to be with other meerkats & they will form a sorta pecking order, that's how they live, you can't be another meerkat for her no matter how much you play with her. She needs to be with her own species. Could you not wait a bit & then get 2?

& I don't really see how it's possible for you to be with her all the time? Do you not have a job? Go to school?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya im not jumping on the band wagon here but you really shouldnt keep them on their own, sure it can be done usualy only when they are kept as a house pet and so have alot more interaction than ones in enclosures but if they are kept in enclosures you should have at least two, all social animals need one of their kind to act naturaly with.
Even if you gave him as much attention as possible and spent ALL your time with him you still couldnt give him the interaction that another meerkat can.
im not trying to have a go but for the meerkats sake i hope you get another meerkat for him otherwise you may end up with a very mentaly unstable meerkat!
stu


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Merlin did have a good life yes, but not without troubles, Matthew had a number of issues with him claiming Sue (Matthews other half). Oh, and by the way, Merlin sadly passed away last year.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have pics of the enclosure?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

that has really infuriated me the most famous orca (killer whale) in the world was kept by himself and didn't exhibit normal behaviour infact he was mentally ill and phyiscally. 
Look at all performing chimp "oh their kept alone and their fine look at them behave like little people arn't the cute" 

NO! they are mental scared because humans dont know what their doing and damage the animal because they want a cute animal who thinks its people, well unfortunatly a meerkat is a wild animal that very little captive care is known about anyway least of all to a girl who lives with her parents and asked basic care questions only last week. 
You have to change your lifestyle for the animal the animal cannot turn into a human for you so i'm sorry to go off on one but it is totally unresonable and quite cruel if you go ahead with this purchase, there i said it bluntly as you didnt listen to other peoples gentle advise.


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

skimsa said:


> that has really infuriated me the most famous orca (killer whale) in the world was kept by himself and didn't exhibit normal behaviour infact he was mentally ill and phyiscally.
> Look at all performing chimp "oh their kept alone and their fine look at them behave like little people arn't the cute"
> 
> NO! they are mental scared because humans dont know what their doing and damage the animal because they want a cute animal who thinks its people, well unfortunatly a meerkat is a wild animal that very little captive care is known about anyway least of all to a girl who lives with her parents and asked basic care questions only last week.
> You have to change your lifestyle for the animal the animal cannot turn into a human for you so i'm sorry to go off on one but it is totally unresonable and quite cruel if you go ahead with this purchase, there i said it bluntly as you didnt listen to other peoples gentle advise.


I think there may be a problem with the punctuation keys on your computer.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

we are getting 'him' on thursday night now!!!:flrt:
cant wait!!
oh and just to let you lot know we will be getting 'him' a girlie when we can find a unrelated one, so dont worrie!!: victory:
Saffy xxx


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear you will be getting him a friend, Im sure he will be greatful!
Post pics of the house and meerkat when you get him!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Would it not be better to get "him" and his girlfreind both at the same time Saff?

I am sorry and I know people keep going off on one at you, but you just don't seem to listen tot he advice you so often ask for.

What happens if it takes you 6months to find a suitable unrelated female? What happens when the female arrives and mating occurs? Do you have the cash, space and vet on hand to deal with it all?

I genuinely hope you don't end up being one of the people the new COP's are based upon - a partly impulse buyer who cares more about thier own need to have an animal than the animals' needs to be around it's own kind in a suitable environment


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Would it not be better to get "him" and his girlfreind both at the same time Saff?


i agree or if you are worried about mating bettween siblings then get the male castrated or just get another male to live with him.
is it that you cant afford two at once? if this is the case then why not save up until you are able to buy 2, there are lots around and so its not like you would never find any to go in there later.

on a nicer note would be great to see the enclosure or a description?

stu


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

ive got him!!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:
sooooooo cute!!just left him to settle into his new house.......gave him a few locusts wich were gone in seconds!lol
will post pics after he is settled....
Saff xxxxxx:flrt:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

didnt take my advise then :roll: 

but cant wait 2 see pics
stu


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Saff has a problem taking the advcie she so often askes for Stu - poor shame of the meerkat I say!!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

me cuddling my meerkat:flrt:
sorry they are a bit big lol


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

hope you like them!!:flrt:
Saff xxxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't wanna repeat things that has been said, but it seems that the OP has selective "hearing" and only registers what she wants to. 

The same thing is happening with sugar gliders, who NEED glider companionship, where people go out and buy just one. They say they'll get him/her a friend later on, but how long can a social animal go in solitary before self mutilating?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yes hes sweet, now go and get another one, because its not fair, human contact does not replace its own kind, no matter how much you try and convince yourself otherwise.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I get tired of this tbh.

I will get slammed by retail for saying this, but lest me first say to retail, this comment is not aimed at those that do what l suggest shortly, but to those who don't give a flying damn, and are as blind to animals rights as much as so many keepers apparently also are!!

Retailers, sellers alike have a responsibility, why oh why can you not recommend to each buyer of mammals that they have a keepers' responsibility to ensure that their animals rights are not neglected be this social or companionship!?

This means that instead of purely seeing the green on one, that you see the animals rights before the keepers? 

I would rather decline a sale than just make the quick buck!

Sugar Lumps apply the same principal, for Sugar Gliders, many other independant sellers are applying the same principal, check, screen, vet who is buying what from you, not just bloody sell!

What about research? Have your buyers undertaken it? If not why the Frick not? Check them.

The antis love this kind of bullcrap, and at present Britsh mammal sellers feed directly into them.

Recently we have had an enquiry for a 6-12 week old Capuchin, well apart from the leading factor that they are not out there, l will most assuredly not accomadate this type of enquiry, nor will l sell to such an enquiry.

But l can almost guarantee that if some retailers had that available, they would sell, no questions about undertaken research or anything, but just see cash signs ringing in their heads.

I am more and more getting behind the premise of not allowing retailers to actually sell mammals, as they are lacking in the ability to sell to the right buyers.

But my respect does go to those in retail that do follow some kind of approved protocol and care about whom they are selling to. Sadly however, there does not appear to be many of you, and the problem for you, is that those retailers who do allow bad practice, tar you with their errors brush.

The same principal can be easily applied to other sellers of livestock, where we see no care being taken to ensure that the animals are going into the right locations, under the right responsibility.

Animals are way too disposable, and this is simply not acceptable.

"I will get one now, and then another later" is a blatant excuse and basically amounts to crap!

This industry will crumble, it will not be the fault of the genuine keeper who does everything in their power to ensure that their animals rights are adhered to, it will be down to the keepers who just want, and it will be down to the retailers who just want to hear the extra 'ting' on their cash register.

Slam away guilty retailers, slam away!!

Rory Matier
TSKA


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

wooh go rory!!!

i agree but at the end of the day ultimate responsibility is with the purchaser i feel personally YES retailer should refuse sale if someone is a stupid to ask for one meerkat or one cappuchin when they obviously need to be kept in groups BUT the owner should have done reserch asked for (and listened to) advice before undertaking getting an animal


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

And you are right Skimsa, it comes down to an equal share of responsibility, keepers must research, but sellers must screen.

The two will come together nicely when retailers/sellers alike realise that the person before them knows damn well what they are undertaking, and buyers will soon come to realise that unless they are displaying to the seller an understanding then nothing will be sold, and nothing will be bought.

R


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

and until people relise this and take responsibilty for their animals on both sides we're going to have these uneducated anti and foolish regulations

anyway politics 101 dismissed lol


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread seems to be similar to talking to a brick wall. In the end Saff YOU are most probably affecting that animal in a negative way by keeping him without conspecifics.

It seems you are willing to ask the questions but ignore the answers, which is very irresponsible and childish on your part and ultimately unfair on the animal you are supposed to be 'caring' about. If you are goin to get another why not minimalise the damage and wait, save up (or ask mummy for the money) and get 2 at the same time, they are easy enough to find, even I know where I can get unrelated pairs and I know s**t all about them. But oh no, wait, that would be logical and involve absorbing the information given by experienced keepers....

I think I have PMT, so rant over......I don't mean to have a go but it infuriates me when you ask for advice and blatantley IGNORE it....

I agree with Rory though, there should be a responsibility with the seller to make sure the buyer has the right set up etc etc


: victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

As a seller you can tell people but you can't make them listen. When I have doubts I sell them a book and tell them to come back when they can tell me what the animal needs - then I would know that they know! Most of the time they don't come back :lol2:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*parrots...*

i hear all what your saying folks, and the one about the retailers being responsible is spot on.........
but answer me this....
how many of us out their have got parrots?
arn`t parrots social birds?
do we or do we not keep them on their own...
is that right or wrong?
same s:censor:t if you ask me ...


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> i hear all what your saying folks, and the one about the retailers being responsible is spot on.........
> but answer me this....
> how many of us out their have got parrots?
> arn`t parrots social birds?
> ...


Very true indeed.....and thats why a lot of them self mutilate and why I wouldn't keep them. I'm not having a stab at anyone who does but I know I couldn't personally cater for a group of parrots, thats all. :lol2: I just sounded uber preachy, whoops!

: victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

the chameleon man said:


> i hear all what your saying folks, and how many of us out their have got parrots?
> arn`t parrots social birds?
> do we or do we not keep them on their own...
> is that right or wrong?
> same s:censor:t if you ask me ...


Same should be said about dogs.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs are slightly different... they are 1000's of years domesticated ....meerkats arn't domesticated in the way that dogs are so its probably more important for them to have conspecific company.

: victory:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> i hear all what your saying folks, and the one about the retailers being responsible is spot on.........
> but answer me this....
> how many of us out their have got parrots?
> arn`t parrots social birds?
> ...


Hiya, 

Of course what you write is valid.

And of course what you write is true.

The facts are simple, this is a problem that needs to be addressed in a responsible manner by all sellers and buyers.

We can but hope that the codes of practice are revealed soon, and if not? Why the bloody hell not? These cops should be out now, lets not wait any longer, where the hell are the pro keepers codes of practice?

R


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

miffikins said:


> Dogs are slightly different... they are 1000's of years domesticated ....meerkats arn't domesticated in the way that dogs are so its probably more important for them to have conspecific company.
> 
> : victory:


Got to disagree with you there, dogs need dogs as much as meercats need meercats -_ if_ you want to _optimise_ happiness that is.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*money...*



TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Of course what you write is valid.
> 
> ...


 buddy if gordon brown could make money out of policing them, then there would be alot more regulations... the system sucks i know, but im so grateful to have my animals and we all should be to... we choose to shop at good or bad shops.. its us who can make the difference... no money being spent means they wont be open long....and that must be good news.................. right on folks ...


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

the chameleon man said:


> buddy if gordon brown could make money out of policing them, then there would be alot more regulations... the system sucks i know, but im so grateful to have my animals and we all should be to... we choose to shop at good or bad shops.. its us who can make the difference... no money being spent means they wont be open long....and that must be good news.................. right on folks ...


Sadly this isn't always true. Shoppers often choose to ignore advice and ignore the welfare issues. Lost count of the number of people who try to buy loads of fish to put in new tanks without cycling it first, or buy a pair of syrian hamsters etc - and the refusal ALWAYS offends. The trouble is that those people will then just go elsewhere and get what they want then the unscrupulous make the sale and the ones who care loose it. There are millions of animal owners in the world but not enough animal lovers.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*wana scrap?*

me thinks evie wants to fight me... lol
:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Got to disagree with you there, dogs need dogs as much as meercats need meercats -_ if_ you want to _optimise_ happiness that is.


I agree with u on the social thing with dogs when i got my first he was on his own he seemed very depressed so i added to the pack and have carried on adding lol i have in the pack at the moment will be 6 in another few months

yes 6 seems alot but i can honestly say this they are a hell of alot easier to deal with when they are kept in a pack


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

it should of said 5 in the pack in the moment:bash:

Also to add i doubt anything thats been said has sunk in with Saff as people have said she only reads what she wants to and ignores the rest.........


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

the chameleon man said:


> me thinks evie wants to fight me... lol
> :lol2:


Na, Evie is highly social and agrees with your sentiments (wags tail):lol2:


----------



## alix37 (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a typical want it so am gunna ave it attitude.

I got up close n personal for the 1st timne ever last week with skunks & meecats. Yea I would love a skunk, but u know i want an elephant as well, n a tiger, n a otter but I aint never going to have them cause i could never ever give them what they need.

My son has been after a rep for the last year, n i've ummed and ahhed about it. Only and i mean only when I have learned enough about them and he has as well, will I allow him a snake but thats it. And only after I have researched it fully.

Our animal collection consists of 1 dog, a labrador. Which we took 12 months to look into breed, health probs, breeders etc etc etc. BEFORE we decided to put our name down from his breeder.

Do you realise how many god dam animals are in rescue. Because STUPID PEOPLE buy on a god dam whim.

rant over 

Alix


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

alix37 said:


> This is a typical want it so am gunna ave it attitude.
> 
> I got up close n personal for the 1st timne ever last week with skunks & meecats. Yea I would love a skunk, but u know i want an elephant as well, n a tiger, n a otter but I aint never going to have them cause i could never ever give them what they need.
> 
> ...


 
wow i would like to applaude you for that as everyword u typed there is so true : victory:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i made a thread the other month called 'taking the hobby too far'

now does anyone see what i was trying to say when i said people shouldnt have blaitently wild animals that shouldn't have been domesticated in the first place... some of these people ignore all advise given for the best for the animal thus giving a bad reputation for the hobby.

sorry if that didnt make sense lol

Andy


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I find it quite bemusing actually that Saff so blatently ignores the adivce she has sooo demanded form people both here and on other forums.

I will also possibly find it quite expectant when Saff comes back on seeking advice about the meerkat that won't eat, who bites, nips, and becomes a general pain in the ass because he hasn't had the social requirements he deserves.

See SAff, as I know you will read this, you have been told numerous times by some VERY knowledgable and experienced people that you would have been far better waiting and getting a minimum of a pair of meerkatS but you don't lack hearing, nor do you lack the abiltiy to read the advice placed before you. What you lack is the RESPECT for the animal you so wish to keep. You have got this meerkat with a blatant disregard for his needs to be kept with a little one of his own kind and that, from whereI am standing, is plain cruel.

I am sooo with Rory in hoping and preying that the codes of practice are introduced - the sooner the bloomi better I say because that will make it a requirement for you to give your little one the social interaction form his own kind that he deserves.

Right rant over here too - long week this week with ambulances and hospitals and all kinds of other crap so forgive me for not oohing and ahhhing over the pics!


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*amen to that..*

i think this has run itself dry...
i hope that the person who started this thread makes sense of it all..
and i know that peoples hearts in the right place...
but its the brain that decides the outcome....
and then the heart has to deal with the outcome....
dont let the brain be ruled by the heart...
it will only end in grief..



reality is harsh...
beleave me i know to well...
take care to all and ive had fun here...


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey, nice to know you'll listen to the advice of experienced & respected keepers such as Rory & Brittone05..Poor bloody animal.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*why pal?*



matty__=) said:


> Hey, nice to know you'll listen to the advice of experienced & respected keepers such as Rory & Brittone05..Poor bloody animal.


what happend pal? 
mind you i hate sad stories do i really want to hear this?


----------



## alix37 (Sep 20, 2007)

@ at chameleon man, that was lovely you made my heart go bump with those words lol

So true.

Not soppy normally honest

I'm an hard gal me u know lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> what happend pal?
> mind you i hate sad stories do i really want to hear this?


 
What? :?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am not by any menas knowledgable with 99% of exotic mammals MAtt - I have no hands on experience with anything other than gliders and skunks.

I do have the respect required for them though which is the one thing that Saff seems to lack - so bloody sad and that poor little thing bears the brunt of the selish need to have something NOW rather than wait it out a little longer.

God, I waited over 18 months for our skunk so that I was certian everything was perfect before she arrived - vets, insurance, veg supplier - every angle covered properly and ya know what - I STILL ask questions, I am still researching and learning every day. Part and parcel of being the best keeper I possibly can I guess


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*why thanks*



alix37 said:


> @ at chameleon man, that was lovely you made my heart go bump with those words lol
> 
> So true.
> 
> ...


were all soft......underneath


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I am not by any menas knowledgable with 99% of exotic mammals MAtt - I have no hands on experience with anything other than gliders and skunks.
> 
> I do have the respect required for them though which is the one thing that Saff seems to lack - so bloody sad and that poor little thing bears the brunt of the selish need to have something NOW rather than wait it out a little longer.
> 
> God, I waited over 18 months for our skunk so that I was certian everything was perfect before she arrived - vets, insurance, veg supplier - every angle covered properly and ya know what - I STILL ask questions, I am still researching and learning every day. Part and parcel of being the best keeper I possibly can I guess


You're a credit to the hobby then


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*soz buddy..*



matty__=) said:


> What? :?


forget it...
its me being daft.....
sorry pal....


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww fanks MAtt 

I just hate it when people do the whole "awww" factor ya know - like being able to coo over a mammal is acceptable behaviour to push aside any care issues you may need to iron out first.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> forget it...
> its me being daft.....
> sorry pal....


Lol ok 



brittone05 said:


> Aww fanks MAtt
> 
> I just hate it when people do the whole "awww" factor ya know - like being able to coo over a mammal is acceptable behaviour to push aside any care issues you may need to iron out first.


Yeh, it's like you're getting the animal for yourself & not thinking about the welfare of the animal.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> i made a thread the other month called 'taking the hobby too far'
> 
> now does anyone see what i was trying to say when i said people shouldnt have blaitently wild animals that shouldn't have been domesticated in the first place... some of these people ignore all advise given for the best for the animal thus giving a bad reputation for the hobby.
> 
> ...


And as l said to you in that thread Andy.

It is not about taking the hobby too far, it is about those in the 'hobby' blatantly flaunting their complete and utter misunderstanding and grasp of what is required to keep animals in the first place.

Keep them properly, that is fine, don't then just don't bother.

Fact is animals are just too easy to get hold of, from domestic species to exotic species and back again.

Restrict now, what people can get and then you will start to reap a much better crop. But that does not mean stop keepers being able to get hold of their chosen species, what it does mean is make it harder for the friggin' numpties!

R


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

*please reply!*

saff can i just ask a few questions? 

ive tried to understand why you have not listened to everyones advice about just having one but as you have got it there is no point in me having a go any more so i just have a few questions to ask.
do you have a picture of the enclosure ?
when are you planning to get another meerkat? male/female?
i hope you know there can be problems with meerkats being introduced to each other if it is not done correctly so you could end up with a dead meerkat on your hands. how would you introduce them?
also i hope this doesnt offend you but how old are you?

now i hope you dont just ignore this post as i know you probably have read this entire thred but please reply as i am genuinely intrested.

thanks stu


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I keep wanting to post something poignant and try and get through to you Saff (i doubt you even read this thread anymore) but i honestly cant.

I just hope you realise what the hell your doing to a supposed creature you 'love' and sort your act out. Listen to people who give advice, we dont do it out of jealously or spite we do it because we care. Dont you?


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

*saff*

at least your honest at what you have posted you say that you are getting another fine i think that you will find on here a few people on here sticky the only way to learn is to keep the animal to the best of your capabilties reading and sitting in front of a computer is all very well we can all do that (there the sad people) or you can learn like you are doing just dont leave it to late to get another tho


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

skyfox said:


> at least your honest at what you have posted you say that you are getting another fine i think that you will find on here a few people on here sticky the only way to learn is to keep the animal to the best of your capabilties reading and sitting in front of a computer is all very well we can all do that (there the sad people) or you can learn like you are doing just dont leave it to late to get another tho


:whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

skyfox said:


> at least your honest at what you have posted you say that you are getting another fine i think that you will find on here a few people on here sticky the only way to learn is to keep the animal to the best of your capabilties reading and sitting in front of a computer is all very well we can all do that (there the sad people) or you can learn like you are doing just dont leave it to late to get another tho


Are you encouraging people to basically learn exotic husbandry by trial and error?!


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

nope but she seems to have done her homework let her get on with it she/s dusnt have to tell you what shes getting but she has and all shes gets is critized or is it because she/s has one and you dont leave her be


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

But if shes done her homework she would know not to have just one. She would know about their complex social heirarchy and interactions which are key to their development and enrichment.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skyfox said:


> nope but she seems to have done her homework let her get on with it she/s dusnt have to tell you what shes getting but she has and all shes gets is critized or is it because she/s has one and you dont leave her be


 
No she doesn't. If she'd had done her homework she wouldn't have bought a single meerkat. People told her numerous times not to, but she still did, she blatantly ignored advice.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah matty you've only helped out loads of people and zak dont you dare give good advice and try to be understanding, listen to this newbie with a bad attitude :whistling2:


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

well sticky me perhaps she as to save up again for the next one sometimes you cant always afford it


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

if you cant afford to keep an animal dont buy it simple


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

skyfox said:


> well sticky me perhaps she as to save up again for the next one sometimes you cant always afford it


And if an animal requires something for its health and wellbeing - whether that be a hidebox, a large and expensive cage or a member of the same species - you do not buy the animal until you can afford EVERYTHING it needs.

I don't keep meerkats; I don't even keep any exotic mammals. But I can tell you that if I couldn't afford TWO animals of a species that needs companionship, I'd save up until I could afford both of them.


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

and does that apply to your snake collection then. you seem to have a lot of loose ones kicking about same principle i would say


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *skyfox*
> _at least your honest at what you have posted you say that you are getting another fine i think that you will find on here a few people on here sticky the only way to learn is to keep the animal to the best of your capabilties reading and sitting in front of a computer is all very well we can all do that (there the sad people) or you can learn like you are doing just dont leave it to late to get another tho _




_I take offense firstly at being called a "sad" person for researching and learning via the internet. What I do find sad is that you can condone the ignorance and disrespect Saff shows to the species she so chooses to keep. _



skyfox said:


> nope but she seems to have done her homework let her get on with it she/s dusnt have to tell you what shes getting but she has and all shes gets is critized or is it because she/s has one and you dont leave her be


HOW exactly has she done her homework?? She has learned that meerkats require a complex heirarchy system and social structure and has TOTALLY ignored that for her own selfish desire to own a meerkat right away. Of course she will be critisised. That is like buying a bloomin boa constrictor without first buying a viv - each an essential must for a SERIOUS keeper.

In all honesty, and without sounding too offensive, advice like yours doesn't help the meerkat in Saff's care at present really does it?


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

she has to do what she thinks is right she has said she is getting another so leave her to it


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i just hope shes able to answer my questions as id like to hear the answers although i doubt she will answer them:bash:
i totaly agree with saving up for two and all accersorises before buying, infact for any pet its not fair to rush into them without having the money for vet fees etc. 
as ive heard before dont get the pet if you cant afford the vet!
stu


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

But the fact is Skyfox, had Saff done the correct research and listened to the masses of advice offered to her on 2 of the main reptile/exotics forums then she would have waited and got 2 together instead of bolting straight in and getting one before she is fully ready - fully ready being that she would have a partner available for the one she has bought.

I sincerely hoped that Saff could have learnt form the advice posted to her on several occasions but find an immaturity in her inability to take the meerkat into consideration before her own need to keep the species.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

skyfox said:


> and does that apply to your snake collection then. you seem to have a lot of loose ones kicking about same principle i would say


No, it doesn't - because, if you owned snakes, you'd know... 

THEY DON'T NEED COMPANY.

Snakes should GENERALLY be housed alone, to prevent cannibalism, premature breeding and stress to the animals due to competition for resources without the accompanying social structure that makes companionship of the same species desirable. They don't "want" another snake taking the best basking spot, drinking their water and eating their food - because they don't get anything out of being in contact with another snake unless they're of opposite sex AND it is breeding time. All of my snakes are housed solo for precisely this reason. Even my future breeding pairs will only be introduced for mating itself, then separated again.

However, most mammals *do* have a defined social structure and DO require companionship of their own species. Dogs need other dogs; mice need other mice, rats need other rats. And I can't imagine that meerkats are any different. They have a highly developed social structure, they have a rank and pecking order, and they have social grooming. Animals with those sorts of behaviours do show stress when kept alone and without those comforts.

Yes, I keep solo snakes because that is what is best for those animals, and if I did not have the money to make sure that EACH snake had its own enclosure and did not have to share, I would not buy another snake.

I keep rats in social groups - a male group, a female group and breeding females ALWAYS in pairs, never alone - because that is what is best for those animals. If I did not have the money to ensure I had a cage big enough for at least two rats, I would not buy rats at all.

And if I were to get a social animal like a meerkat I would NOT be buying one unless I could afford to get two or three AND house them correctly.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skimsa said:


> yeah matty you've only helped out loads of people and zak dont you dare give good advice and try to be understanding, listen to this newbie with a bad attitude :whistling2:


 
Was that against what I said or for what I said? Lol :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skyfox said:


> she has to do what she thinks is right she has said she is getting another so leave her to it


 
I find it bizzarre that Saff hasnt replyed on this thread and you come barging in a newbie defending her with your wonderful 10 posts............

Im sorry but i totally agree with everyone else if you cant afford everything in the 1st place dont buy until you can !!! 

Saff really has no clue at all what she is doing...........as she had to ask even the most basic of questions that even I who aint interested in the animals found for her.....................so if i could find them why the hell couldnt she being she sooooooo wanted one of these as a pet :bash:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

skyfox said:


> and does that apply to your snake collection then. you seem to have a lot of loose ones kicking about same principle i would say


i am gob-smacked perhaps you relate to saff as you both believe you are correct and never listen, as a new member and one yet to proove they have anything constructive i advise you leave a HUGELY knowledgeable helpful member alone, lets see if one of you will listen


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Was that against what I said or for what I said? Lol :blush:


for you lol its internet sarcasm


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> i am gob-smacked perhaps you relate to saff as you both believe you are correct and never listen, as a new member and one yet to proove they have anything constructive i advise you leave a HUGELY knowledgeable helpful member alone, lets see if one of you will listen


LOL great minds think alike hey :lol2:

I was thinking the same posted it just before you :lol2:


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

but she has stated that she will get another its not always easy to pull 500 quid out of your back pocket and if she add saved 900 pound up chances are that they wouldnt be a pair around am sure people on this forum have made some mistakes in the past but dont own up to it.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skimsa said:


> for you lol its internet sarcasm


 
Lol ok then ..It's cos you can't get the tone of voice across lmao :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skyfox said:


> but she has stated that she will get another its not always easy to pull 500 quid out of your back pocket and if she add saved 900 pound up chances are that they wouldnt be a pair around am sure people on this forum have made some mistakes in the past but dont own up to it.


But she was told before she went out and bought this one to wait till she had enough for a pair, so she has brought this on herself! Im sorry but are you sure your not Saff as your only reading what you want to read just like her :whistling2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

skyfox said:


> but she has stated that she will get another its not always easy to pull 500 quid out of your back pocket and if she add saved 900 pound up chances are that they wouldnt be a pair around am sure people on this forum have made some mistakes in the past but dont own up to it.


no its not but its also not easy to raise meerkats, if she can afford 2 eventually then SAVE UP AND GET THEM AT THE SAME TIME, these are expensive animals to keep so if money is an issue you shouldnt get them, if she did her reserch she would also relise that numbers are growing so actually if she waited she would probably find it easier and cheaper to find a pair, yes people make mistakes on this forum HOWEVER the greatest part is that they own up to it people learn from their mistakes so they dont repeat it saff hasnt learnt and will make mistakes unfortunatly the meerkat will suffer


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

not related. but me dad always said you only live once and ur bloody long time dead so make the most of it


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

skyfox said:


> but she has stated that she will get another its not always easy to pull 500 quid out of your back pocket and if she add saved 900 pound up chances are that they wouldnt be a pair around am sure people on this forum have made some mistakes in the past but dont own up to it.


She should have waited until she could get both, for the sake of both of the animals.

I've seen what an adult ferret can do to a baby if it takes offense to having that baby ferret introduced to its home - messy and expensive - and ferrets are all but domesticated. Meerkats aren't and I can imagine that £900 for a "pair" (unrelated or otherwise) could turn into a lot more in vet bills to save the life of the smaller one if the older one attacks it because it's not "part of the family". Babies introduced as babies are much less likely to do that... which is why one should have waited until one could buy two babies together.

And given that I have recently owned up to making one bloody great mistake that resulted in the death of one of my animals and may result in the death of another - read the "pyrethrin toxicity 1, Siren 0" thread in the Snakes forum if you're wondering - because I want others to be able to LEARN from my mistake ... no, you can't really accuse me of that one either. If I screw up and someone else might benefit from knowing what went wrong and how I could have done it better... then I will tell people no matter how stupid it makes ME look. If I can save ONE snake's life by telling people that pyrethrin-based mite sprays can kill snakes even if they're not used ON the snake - or one leopard gecko's life by sharing my newbie experience of losing a leopard gecko to sand impaction - or the experience of having one female leopard gecko bite the foot off another one... or even help prevent someone else from getting bitten by something by describing what I did wrong when I was bitten... then I will share that experience. 

Yes, we make mistakes - we're all mortal and imperfect, after all... but it's what you do WITH those mistakes that makes the difference.

And if I see a problem brewing - like a future baby meerkat that might get strips ripped out of it if an older one doesn't like it, or a meerkat that develops idiopathic behaviour because it's deprived of normal social interactions with its own kind - am I not just as guilty as the person who didn't listen to the advice given if I don't say something?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

skyfox said:


> not related. but me dad always said you only live once and ur bloody long time dead so make the most of it


:hmm::eek4:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skyfox said:


> not related. but me dad always said you only live once and ur bloody long time dead so make the most of it


 
That's not random at all is it...:whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

And a meerkat will be a long time lonely, unsocialised with his own kind and, quite franky as far as I can see, at risk of being ill cared for by a younger keeper who fails to heed the advice she so craves and gets her parent(s) to pay ofr an animal she has no true idea of how to care for.

I would much rather be long time dead knowing I have strived to do the best ofr my own and for other people's animals by researching, replying to threads and offering advice (be it ignored!) than knowing I had disregarded some of the most knowledgeable exotics and reptilian keepers on the boards (and I don't mean myself neither - my ego ain't that big) for the sake of my own narcissism!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame that meerkat isnt going to be able to make the most of its life because its keeper doesnt seem to want whats best for it.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

skyfox said:


> but she has stated that she will get another its not always easy to pull 500 quid out of your back pocket and if she add saved 900 pound up chances are that they wouldnt be a pair around am sure people on this forum have made some mistakes in the past but dont own up to it.


If she has saved up that much I'm sure she could wait and save up a bit more, although I think I remember her sayin her mum was gettin it for her. The fact is, you DO NOT buy an animal if you do not have enough money for what it needs, i.e. company!! Not to mention extra money for potential vets bills. When I get animals, I never ever, blow my whole budget, I hold some money back for vets fees should I need it.

And as for there not being pairs around, I know where I can get an unrelated pair/trio and I don't even have that much interest in them, so surely if you actually actively looked you could find plenty!!

And no most snakes are not the same as this. As Ssthisto said, most do not need/want company. And for those that do i.e monkey tails, 99% of owners keep them in appropriate social groups.

Everyone does make MISTAKES, I'm sure most posting here have, that is not the same as blatantly IGNORING the advice of very knowledgable members.

: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skyfox said:


> not related. but me dad always said you only live once and ur bloody long time dead so make the most of it


very far fetched .............. well you have really put your neck on the line sticking up for someone who aint a clue..........odd thing for a newbie to do :whistling2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> very far fetched .............. well you have really put your neck on the line sticking up for someone who aint a clue..........odd thing for a newbie to do :whistling2:


 
Hmm..I thought that too..:whistling2:


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> i made a thread the other month called 'taking the hobby too far'
> 
> now does anyone see what i was trying to say when i said people shouldnt have blaitently wild animals that shouldn't have been domesticated in the first place... some of these people ignore all advise given for the best for the animal thus giving a bad reputation for the hobby.
> 
> ...


The same can be said for ANY reptile, all animals were 'blaitently wild animals', so if you dont want meetcats in the hobby why do you want anything else that is just the same?

I feel to fully understand the situation and comment in this thread you would need experiance with meercats in captivity, unless you have i wouldnt really think you knew what you were on about. Yes they are social animals, but look how many social animals there are in the pet industry, you guys are just anti's


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

still no pictures of seeing what it lives in?

Would really like to see enlosure pictures.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> The same can be said for ANY reptile, all animals were 'blaitently wild animals', so if you dont want meetcats in the hobby why do you want anything else that is just the same?
> 
> I feel to fully understand the situation and comment in this thread you would need experiance with meercats in captivity, unless you have i wouldnt really think you knew what you were on about. Yes they are social animals, but look how many social animals there are in the pet industry, you guys are just anti's


I don't even get what you're trying to say tbh.

No you wouldn't need experience with meercats to know that they are social animals, just takes a quick mooch around on google.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree MAtt - it doens't take experience with meerkats, as in hands on, to know that they have certain requirements that need to be met to ensure their welfare.

I feel quite offended that you, RussianTort, would openly call those who actually offer legible advice "antis" - personally it offends me a great deal as several of the people involved in this thread do a great dela of work behind the scenes to push exotics keeping forward and KEEP it as an interest that isn't legislated so badly it becomes suffocated and near impossible to follow the guidelines set by the REAL anti's.

The problem lays solely with Saff on this scenario I am afraid and it is a problem that someone should not find themselves in had they done the relevant research first. A problem the male meerkat she now keeps should NEVER find himself in - a strange environment, no meerkats around him, quite possibly an enclosure that doesn't reflect his needs either.

Anyone can learn without hands on experience - at least this way it doesn't risk the animal involved.

*And again, I will state that I am also fully aware of meerkats who live single and are very, very well cared for. But these instances are concerning very experienced keepers who truely consideer thier charges welfare before thier own needs to work with them!*


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG!!!why are you lot questioning everything i do!!?!!?!?!!??
didnt i say im looking for a female!!!grrrrrrr.............he is fine and is eating and doing well.....im going to go get him some chicks today and some locusts/mealworms.......he is living in the house as it is freezing outside!!
he is fine and is taming nicely!this weekend i am going to friends who keeps meerkats to see how she keeps hers, she keeps hers inside,feeds them on chicks and hers are fine!
Saff


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

People arent trying to be horrible, they are just concerned about the meerkat. I havent seen your threads asking for advice, but I do know meerkats need company of their own kind.
Goodluck in finding another one for yours.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

posted by stubeanz:
do you have a picture of the enclosure ? *no*
when are you planning to get another meerkat? male/female? *asap*
i hope you know there can be problems with meerkats being introduced to each other if it is not done correctly so you could end up with a dead meerkat on your hands. how would you introduce them? *im going to ask a friend who has done this to see how i should do it.*
also i hope this doesnt offend you but how old are you? *None of your business!*_lol_


*Saff*


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice attitude you got there Saff..People are questioning everything you do because you are blatantly ignoring advice.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

im not.....i have taken your advice to get him a friend!wich i am searching for!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Saff said:


> im not.....i have taken your advice to get him a friend!wich i am searching for!


 
Shouldn't you have gotten two in the first place though? You were advised to, both on ehre & another forum.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

yes but its had to find two babys the same age and unrelated.......especaly after you have reserved one!
Saff


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Saff said:


> yes but its had to find two babys the same age and unrelated.......especaly after you have reserved one!
> Saff


 
Wel, personally I still think you shouldn't have bought the one..But there's not much I can do is there? I hope you find a friend for it soon, for the meerkats sake. Good luck.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Goodluck, try PMing Rory or Nerys on here, they may have some available or could source some for you.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

'But its hard to find', 'taming nicely' and 'im going to ask a friend' all loads of rubbish.

If somethings worth doing its worth doing well and thats definitely the case with animals. Quit moaning about it being hard to find meerkats, its not. Search in google, ask Rory, check specialist forums and im sure you'll find some pretty damn soon. Seriously 30 minutes work and you'll have plenty of sources to ring.

'Taming nicely', its not a domestic pet! Its a wild animal, seriously what the hell are your motives for owning it? They seem so fundamentally wrong, like you want a furry companion.

Then you have the audacity to say your ask a friend who's kept them when you've ignored exotic experts on here with years upon years of experience. Your listening to what you want to hear rather than the truth.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Zak said:


> 'But its hard to find', 'taming nicely' and 'im going to ask a friend' all loads of rubbish.
> 
> If somethings worth doing its worth doing well and thats definitely the case with animals. Quit moaning about it being hard to find meerkats, its not. Search in google, ask Rory, check specialist forums and im sure you'll find some pretty damn soon. Seriously 30 minutes work and you'll have plenty of sources to ring.
> 
> ...


 
I've gotta agree I'm afraid, at the start of this thread you were told about not keeping one on it's own, that was before you even got it, yet you still went ahead. You then went onto another forum asking exactly the same questions, probably looking for some form of reassurance.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

nice meerkat : victory: and good luck finding him a friend


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

i started this tread a few days after i had already reserved him!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

weelad said:


> nice meerkat : victory: and good luck finding him a friend


thank you!: victory:
saff


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Saff said:


> i started this tread a few days after i had already reserved him!


Not brought him hoime though.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry, im just trying to see it from every angle here. Lets get it straight they are social animals im not at all doubting that, im just saying animals act different in captivity than in natural habitats and there for needs arnt quite the same. If she wants i wouldn't say she shouldn't get another it wouldn't hurt. Are there not rouge males in the wild that dont belong to a group they just drift around looking for females to mate with. Im just saying that you would have to have kept the animal we are talking about to really know how they act in captivity. 
I dont feel it is fare to all scream orders at the OP, give your view (which is what forums are about) and if they ignore it, there is nothing you can do. 

(quote)'Taming nicely', its not a domestic pet! Its a wild animal, seriously what the hell are your motives for owning it? 

What are the reasons for owning dogs? dogs would have once started out being wild animals, you could say ALL reptiles are not domestic so why do we keep them?

Its a weird subject as i dont personally own one, but have worked with them for a while in a zoo. One male was rejected my 2 groups of meercats so he had to live with one of my co-workers. He never left her side and he was healthy and is still around and about 8 years old. Im just saying in the wild not every meercat belongs to a group and they survive.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> Sorry, im just trying to see it from every angle here. Lets get it straight they are social animals im not at all doubting that, im just saying animals act different in captivity than in natural habitats and there for needs arnt quite the same. If she wants i wouldn't say she shouldn't get another it wouldn't hurt. Are there not rouge males in the wild that dont belong to a group they just drift around looking for females to mate with. Im just saying that you would have to have kept the animal we are talking about to really know how they act in captivity.
> I dont feel it is fare to all scream orders at the OP, give your view (which is what forums are about) and if they ignore it, there is nothing you can do.
> 
> (quote)'Taming nicely', its not a domestic pet! Its a wild animal, seriously what the hell are your motives for owning it?
> ...


 
That's like saying snakes sometimes get injured by live prey in the wild.

I wouldn't know whether there are lone meerkats in the wild, but I'd assume that if there were it would be because they have been rejected & wouldn't be too happy tbh. As owners, it's our duty to provide the best possible life for our animals, IMO that means that if you keep meerkats; you keep them in groups.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> That's like saying snakes sometimes get injured by live prey in the wild.
> 
> I wouldn't know whether there are lone meerkats in the wild, but I'd assume that if there were it would be because they have been rejected & wouldn't be too happy tbh. As owners, it's our duty to provide the best possible life for our animals, IMO that means that if you keep meerkats; you keep them in groups.


do your birds get to fly like they would in the wild?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

weelad said:


> do your birds get to fly like they would in the wild?


Obviously not outside, but yes they get to fly for a minimum of 2 hours per day.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> Obviously not outside, but yes they get to fly for a minimum of 2 hours per day.


where? in a a room..or aveiry?? still not great isit


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Obviously not outside, but yes they get to fly for a minimum of 2 hours per day.


you cant provide them with a natural life like you are expecting the OP to give the meercat. The fact is keeping something in captivity you arnt going to be able to keep it in a very natural way, be it birds and flight or meercats and companions in these situations, some aspects that have a negative effect on the animal have to be cut out in order to keep the animal if you dont agree dont keep the animal


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes but acquiring a companion for the meerkat is alot simpler and achievable than flying birds regularly and safely. Purchasing 2 meerkats is safe where as free flying the birds has possible safety and health concerns for the birds.

Its about weighing up the pros and cons and all the cons associated with Saff getting another meerkat are trivial.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

weelad said:


> where? in a a room..or aveiry?? still not great isit


I can assure you my birds are pretty healthy & happy  My living room is very open without a room above it & so is the height of the whole house, the room is very large, much bigger than most avairies.




RussianTort55 said:


> you cant provide them with a natural life like you are expecting the OP to give the meercat. The fact is keeping something in captivity you arnt going to be able to keep it in a very natural way, be it birds and flight or meercats and companions in these situations, some aspects that have a negative effect on the animal have to be cut out in order to keep the animal if you dont agree dont keep the animal


 
My birds get sufficient exercise. Meerkats need companions, this one doesn't have one.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Zak said:


> Yes but acquiring a companion for the meerkat is alot simpler and achievable than flying birds regularly and safely. Purchasing 2 meerkats is safe where as free flying the birds has possible safety and health concerns for the birds.
> 
> Its about weighing up the pros and cons and all the cons associated with Saff getting another meerkat are trivial.


It is simple to achieve sutiable flight for birds, get a big enough aveiry to start with. I have a good 20 foot long one in my back garden gives them a decent flight. So by the meercat logic, If you cant provide a big enough aveiry for a good wing stretch any time they want then dont get the animal. 

why is this still going on, she said she will get another, who are we to not trust her?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

RussianTort55 said:


> (quote)'Taming nicely', its not a domestic pet! Its a wild animal, seriously what the hell are your motives for owning it?
> 
> What are the reasons for owning dogs? dogs would have once started out being wild animals, you could say ALL reptiles are not domestic so why do we keep them?
> 
> Its a weird subject as i dont personally own one, but have worked with them for a while in a zoo. One male was rejected my 2 groups of meercats so he had to live with one of my co-workers. He never left her side and he was healthy and is still around and about 8 years old. Im just saying in the wild not every meercat belongs to a group and they survive.


 
Why don't you research a subject first before posting utter nonsense. Yes, dogs were domesticated from wild dogs, but let's examine something here shall we:

Currently there are thousands of breeds of dog, some purposely selected over thousands of generations for various traits such as hunting or guarding behaviours. They have been domesticated for a purpose, tens of thousands of years into our past for hunting and family needs. 

Since then, of course we have altered their genetics -the wild dog, and domestic dog are quite far removed from one another, and simply are not a great comparison to having contempory Meerkats. You must also see that this early domestication was driven by neccessity for better hunting tools to ease life - the welfare was not neccessarily top of a families worries in glacial Britian.

Meerkats do not have the "benefit" of thousands of years living in groups with man. I am sure early dogs were forced to make some concessions when being "forced" into domestication by early man, but Meerkats have not had such an experience.They have existed in groups in the wild, and I have seen no evidence to suggest otherwise. Keeping them as a pet means that you should keep them in as close as possible to natural conditions. 

You should also research first, then purchase, unlike this idiot who has asked for advice, ignored it (even from experts) and then gone ahead and bought something innapropriately. The fact is, your argument could easily apply to domestic cattle, sheep, horses etc etc.Why did we domesticate anything at all? Does that justify by your logic that someone keeping a horse or cattle can do no research and keep the animal inappropriately? "Aww hell, they were all wild once, what's the harm it can do?"

Luckily for those animals, the laws are adequte to cover them even a little - a crying shame that "exotics" are often left languishing with often sub standard, dated laws that offer very little protection from the ignorant.

And on to the thread starter:

Yes, I mean to be aggressive with this post, I think you are a moron for buying a single Meerkat, and it shows your callous selfish nature - "I want, I want" rather than careful consideration. If you couldnt afford two or more at once, why not save up? A reservation can be remade - and I worry about any seller who would be angry for someone cancelling a reservation based on the welfare of the animal.

Its just typical of people who seem to think that keeping an exotic pet is some sort of show and tell parade to see who is the "most exotic". THE ANIMAL ALWAYS COMES FIRST. When you receive advice from an expert LISTEN to it, and don't just hear what you want to hear, for the animal's sake. Grrrr!

People like you are the reason I am becoming more and more anti in regards to owning any exotics. Its almost like some sort of sick competition to see who can own the most, or the most exotic of pets to somehow prove something (I have no idea what it proves other than ignorance).

Alarm bells were ringing when I noticed you can't seem to spell correctly, let alone construct coherent arguements and read simple directions when people did offer to help you. I feel bad for the Meerkat. :bash:

Finally - do you honestly belive that internet care sheets are sufficient? They can be written by anyone, I know, I have written some. The difference is, that I base mine on the work of world experts, whereas others are just gibberish collected from numerous mis-read and skimmed articles and other websites.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> It is simple to achieve sutiable flight for birds, get a big enough aveiry to start with. I have a good 20 foot long one in my back garden gives them a decent flight. So by the meercat logic, If you cant provide a big enough aveiry for a good wing stretch any time they want then dont get the animal.
> 
> why is this still going on, she said she will get another, who are we to not trust her?


Read what I said, my birds get sufficient amount of exercise.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i didnt say not to research an animal. It comes down to this she has brought it you can go one of 2 ways. Be agressive (which dosnt help anyone including yourself) and which will most likely be ignored. unfortunately this happens alot where somone buys somthing without research. Im just intrested in the reaction it got when hardly anyone here owns one, and when a snake is brought its not neerly as agressive. 



There is no need for agression, it will get you nowhere


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

GRB said:


> Why don't you research a subject first before posting utter nonsense. Yes, dogs were domesticated from wild dogs, but let's examine something here shall we:
> 
> Currently there are thousands of breeds of dog, some purposely selected over thousands of generations for various traits such as hunting or guarding behaviours. They have been domesticated for a purpose, tens of thousands of years into our past for hunting and family needs.
> 
> ...


 
Amen.:no1:


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Read what I said, my birds get sufficient amount of exercise.


How do you know what is a sufficant ammount of exercise? they should have a chance to exercise anytime they wish as with any animal.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> Well i didnt say not to research an animal. It comes down to this she has brought it you can go one of 2 ways. Be agressive (which dosnt help anyone including yourself) and which will most likely be ignored. unfortunately this happens alot where somone buys somthing without research. Im just intrested in the reaction it got when hardly anyone here owns one, and when a snake is brought its not neerly as agressive.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for agression, it will get you nowhere


Get off your high horse mate, he made a very good point.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> How do you know what is a sufficant ammount of exercise? they should have a chance to exercise anytime they wish as with any animal.


 
What exactly is your point?


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Get off your high horse mate, he made a very good point.


Me? lol stop kissing arse then


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> Me? lol stop kissing arse then


 
LMFAO! Ok then dude.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> What exactly is your point?


My point is if you cant provide them with exercise when they want it dont keep the animal. Come on its your point, give them what they would need in the wild


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

RussianTort55 said:


> Well i didnt say not to research an animal. It comes down to this she has brought it you can go one of 2 ways. Be agressive (which dosnt help anyone including yourself) and which will most likely be ignored. unfortunately this happens alot where somone buys somthing without research. Im just intrested in the reaction it got when hardly anyone here owns one, and when a snake is brought its not neerly as agressive.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for agression, it will get you nowhere


I can assure you my reaction is always similar when someone clearly hasnt researched an animal and just assumes a couple of moronic questions on a forum constitute research. 

As for aggression, my post was written aggressively to hammer home the point. Simply put, Rory already answered her question, then replied again without hostility when she asked yet again. Perhaps this might wake her up purely out of shock value. 

Why should anyone here be polite about this matter anyway?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> My point is if you cant provide them with exercise when they want it dont keep the animal. Come on its your point, give them what they would need in the wild


 
I still don't get what you're saying..Try & actually say it with out pissing about with your words.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

GRB said:


> I can assure you my reaction is always similar when someone clearly hasnt researched an animal and just assumes a couple of moronic questions on a forum constitute research.
> 
> As for aggression, my post was written aggressively to hammer home the point. Simply put, Rory already answered her question, then replied again without hostility when she asked yet again. Perhaps this might wake her up purely out of shock value.
> 
> Why should anyone here be polite about this matter anyway?


I agree with you 100% with regards to research, its up to her and her only now to take in what has been said and make the correct decision


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> I agree with you 100% with regards to research, its up to her and her only now to take in what has been said and make the correct decision


 
That's what people are trying to say, she was told all this BEFORE she bought it.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> I still don't get what you're saying..Try & actually say it with out pissing about with your words.


Right, you said if you cant give an animal what it needs in the wild dont keep it. Meercat and conpanionship was your point. My point was, birds are extreamly active and if you cant provide them with an enclosure that mimics natural circumstances i.e. enought flight room for them to use whenever, not 2 hours at your descression.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> Right, you said if you cant give an animal what it needs in the wild dont keep it. Meercat and conpanionship was your point. My point was, birds are extreamly active and if you cant provide them with an enclosure that mimics natural circumstances i.e. enought flight room for them to use whenever, not 2 hours at your descression.


 
I said 2 hours minimum. My birds are happy, otherwise they'd be showing signs of stress etc. Their cages are pretty large & have lots of stimunlation & so are kept occupied when not out flying. They don't actually fly that much anyway, much prefer to sit somewhere observing their surroundings haha


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

RussianTort55 said:


> Right, you said if you cant give an animal what it needs in the wild dont keep it. Meercat and conpanionship was your point. My point was, birds are extreamly active and if you cant provide them with an enclosure that mimics natural circumstances i.e. enought flight room for them to use whenever, not 2 hours at your descression.


As much as I agree with the fundementals of this point, you will never be able to provide 100% natural - ever. Even my naturalistic housing for my inverts containing live plants, ideal temps and humidity etc is an approximation of the wild. 

What you have to do in this situation is weight characters; to a Meerkat, compainionship is IMO, vital to its health. This would be a top priority alongside heat and food - its simply a key point. You think meerkats, you think groups.

Flight on the other hand is more difficult - yes, in the wild birds fly more often, they may migrate etc. However, through years of accounts and thousands of pets, it is known that you can keep birds apparently happy without letting them fly 24/7. As stated before, allowing them to fly more often may involve health risks to the bird, therefore defeating the purpose of allowing them to fly. 

Whilst injury/predation is often part of nature, we often will not argue that pets need danger in captivity. It's all balance. I would say IMO, that 2 hrs is far better than none, and that 2hrs of flight to a bird is a better standard of care than no companions in a highly social animal.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

To be honest i think everyone is wasting their time giving her advice as she obviously isnt taking it or listening to it:bash: 

As if she was she wouldnt have gone out and bought 1 meerkat and it wouldnt be living in her house :whistling2:

she obviously hasnt got a correct enclosure for it either as she has been asked by many people to post a pic and has still failed to do so 

I dont think there is anything anyone can say to her that will make her listen 

She comes across as a typical spoilt brat thats always got what she wanted and not given a damn what people say :whistling2:

Sorry harsh words been ring so true : victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> To be honest i think everyone is wasting their time giving her advice as she obviously isnt taking it or listening to it:bash:
> 
> As if she was she wouldnt have gone out and bought 1 meerkat and it wouldnt be living in her house :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 

Ooooh you bitch  :lol2:

Can see where you're coming from though :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Ooooh you bitch  :lol2:
> 
> Can see where you're coming from though :whistling2:


LOL i wasnt meaning it in a harsh or bitchy way but............in my eyes she has done this for status because SHE wanted one..........and she obvioulsy dosnt care about the welfare of the animal like she says or...................she would have waited until she could afford to get more than one and have its enclosure properly made :bash:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i wasnt meaning it in a harsh or bitchy way but............in my eyes she has done this for status because SHE wanted one..........and she obvioulsy dosnt care about the welfare of the animal like she says or...................she would have waited until she could afford to get more than one and have its enclosure properly made :bash:


 
Totally agree with you..Oh look, I'm arse licking again :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Totally agree with you..Oh look, I'm arse licking again :whistling2:


LOL its a good job i had a bath:lol2:


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> To be honest i think everyone is wasting their time giving her advice as she obviously isnt taking it or listening to it:bash:
> As if she was she wouldnt have gone out and bought 1 meerkat and it wouldnt be living in her house :whistling2:
> she obviously hasnt got a correct enclosure for it either as she has been asked by many people to post a pic and has still failed to do so
> I dont think there is anything anyone can say to her that will make her listen
> ...


If she would reply she would help me lol i have been defending her but i see what you mean. I see it every time i go to the pet shop with animals and i do try to give them some sort of help but they dont care, get a baby corn and a 1 gallon tank and think thats it. I was making the point i do know of a meercat that is kept with an owner and (seems) happy and healthy. 
I really hope she reads the thread and does what is right. Anyway im getting some sugar gliders, just one.. lol Jk dont flame me, im getting a few in a few months


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, but saying that unrealted pairs are hard to find shouldn't even be an excuse. I know where I can get an unrelated pair, wasn't at all hard to find.

I don't profess to know much about these animals but I find the fact that you have come on here asking for advice from some very knowledgable people and then blatently ignored it a bit ridiculous.

'Taming down well' - he is a wild animal, not domesticated.

I really hope you get him a friend for him. Try google. You also perhaps should of gone to see how to introduce them before you bought him, rather than after. Just a thought, I mean I know we all make mistakes, but that usually happens without the help of countless knowledgeble people who are willing to help you....

: victory:


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

miffikins said:


> I'm sorry, but saying that unrealted pairs are hard to find shouldn't even be an excuse. I know where I can get an unrelated pair, wasn't at all hard to find.


true but there are lots of scammers so beware, It will also be good if you have 2 as you wont have to have him around you all the time.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

They are from a breeder not classified

: victory:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

by saying hes _taming down _i mean he is no longer ripping my hand off every time i go near him!
yeh ive been looking but some/most of the adds for them i find are a few years old or scams..........
Saff


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Saff said:


> by saying hes _taming down _i mean he is no longer ripping my hand off every time i go near him!
> yeh ive been looking but some/most of the adds for them i find are a few years old or scams..........
> Saff


EDIT - I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

miffikins said:


> They are from a breeder not classified
> 
> : victory:


were are they??
Saff


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

EDIT - I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Am stepping out of this thread as I am fed up of wasting my time for a selective reader who in all honesty doesn't give 2 hoots for the advice she so often asks for.

Good luck tot hose who persevere to be ignored!!!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

You're an utter moron Saff, pure and simple. I find it amazing anyone wants to defend you at all.

I find that actually reading forums tends to help, but obviously you know better. I hate to think what a conversation with you would be like in real life. 

I can't be bothered with this anymore, good luck to you, for the sake of the Meerkat and any other pet you blunder into owning.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> If she would reply she would help me lol i have been defending her but i see what you mean. I see it every time i go to the pet shop with animals and i do try to give them some sort of help but they dont care, get a baby corn and a 1 gallon tank and think thats it. I was making the point i do know of a meercat that is kept with an owner and (seems) happy and healthy.
> I really hope she reads the thread and does what is right. Anyway im getting some sugar gliders, just one.. lol Jk dont flame me, im getting a few in a few months


 
LOL and she has just proved a point that she only reads what she wants to by totally dissmissing everyone elses reply to say what she means about him taming down 

Im sorry in my eyes meerkats should be biting the hell outta people as they shouldnt be domestic pets.........they are not like dogs or gerbils or rabbits...................they should be in the wild 

So im afraid your sticking up for someone who really dosnt give a hoot about the welfare of her animal all she is bothered about is bragging to her friends about the fact she has a meerkat................Just like she did on here when she got him :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

GRB said:


> You're an utter moron Saff, pure and simple. I find it amazing anyone wants to defend you at all.
> 
> I find that actually reading forums tends to help, but obviously you know better. I hate to think what a conversation with you would be like in real life.
> 
> I can't be bothered with this anymore, good luck to you, for the sake of the Meerkat and any other pet you blunder into owning.


I am standing and applauding what you said getting very odd looks from my dogs : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I am standing and applauding what you said getting very odd looks from my dogs : victory:


Hehehe, thanks. I often wonder what sort of response i'll get being harsh at times - It seems people are often scared to tell it like it is.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

GRB said:


> Hehehe, thanks. I often wonder what sort of response i'll get being harsh at times - It seems people are often scared to tell it like it is.


 
LOL well i completely agree with what you said i mean i have said a couple of harsh things too but hey she aint listening anyways 

bit like what do you call a gorilla with bananas in his ears................anything ya want to it cant fecking hear :lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

GRB said:


> You're an utter moron Saff, pure and simple. I find it amazing anyone wants to defend you at all.
> 
> I find that actually reading forums tends to help, but obviously you know better. I hate to think what a conversation with you would be like in real life.
> 
> I can't be bothered with this anymore, good luck to you, for the sake of the Meerkat and any other pet you blunder into owning.





Emmaj said:


> LOL and she has just proved a point that she only reads what she wants to by totally dissmissing everyone elses reply to say what she means about him taming down
> 
> Im sorry in my eyes meerkats should be biting the hell outta people as they shouldnt be domestic pets.........they are not like dogs or gerbils or rabbits...................they should be in the wild
> 
> So im afraid your sticking up for someone who really dosnt give a hoot about the welfare of her animal all she is bothered about is bragging to her friends about the fact she has a meerkat................Just like she did on here when she got him :bash:


 
Absoloutely 100% well said.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL and she has just proved a point that she only reads what she wants to by totally dissmissing everyone elses reply to say what she means about him taming down
> 
> Im sorry in my eyes meerkats should be biting the hell outta people as they shouldnt be domestic pets.........they are not like dogs or gerbils or rabbits...................they should be in the wild
> 
> So im afraid your sticking up for someone who really dosnt give a hoot about the welfare of her animal all she is bothered about is bragging to her friends about the fact she has a meerkat................Just like she did on here when she got him :bash:


Well you seem to be right, bit of a waste of time but oh well, as i say its up to her as a decent animal owner to do what is right for the animal and not for herself


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps thats true but really dosnt look too hopeful at the moment :bash:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

ok...ok....i admit i made a mistake.........but he is doing fine and thriving........im looking for a female but cant seem to find a nice one neer by.........
saff


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Saff said:


> ok...ok....i admit i made a mistake.........but he is doing fine and thriving........im looking for a female but cant seem to find a nice one neer by.........
> saff


OMFG!!! saff there is so much i want to say to you if i wasnt scared of getting kicked off this forum that i love. im sure im not the only one. ive noticed this thread hasnt been closed i believe cause the mods want you to see peoples fury at you.

you dont know what your doing you are paris hilton you want a designer pet please get in touch with a breeder and sell your meerkat to them and buy a goochie handbag


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skimsa said:


> OMFG!!! saff there is so much i want to say to you if i wasnt scared of getting kicked off this forum that i love. im sure im not the only one. ive noticed this thread hasnt been closed i believe cause the mods want you to see peoples fury at you.
> 
> you dont know what your doing you are paris hilton you want a designer pet please get in touch with a breeder and sell your meerkat to them and buy a goochie handbag


 
You're really not lol. :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Saff, I sincerely hope that you can understand people's upset at your ignorance to sound advice so far in.

You cannot, and I emphasise, cannot say your meerkat is "doing well and thriving" - for one, you have had him what now? 3 days! Second, he will not be able to thrive he has been taken away from other meerkats, not as a baby who can be socialised instantly, and placed into a home environment which is unsuitbale for him.

Do you have him in a correctly maintained enclosure or is he another McKenzie who lives in a glorified parrot cage in your living room?

I am sorry, I pity that you are unable to accept advice and that, as a result of your possible immaturity to listeneing to people, you have been thoroughly slated here but I genuinely pity that poor bloomin meerkat a lot more!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Saff, I sincerely hope that you can understand people's upset at your ignorance to sound advice so far in.
> 
> You cannot, and I emphasise, cannot say your meerkat is "doing well and thriving" - for one, you have had him what now? 3 days! Second, he will not be able to thrive he has been taken away from other meerkats, not as a baby who can be socialised instantly, and placed into a home environment which is unsuitbale for him.
> 
> ...


Yeh, tbh I think people have been very understanding, it's ignorance really..Rory for one knows what he's doing, yeh she chooses to completely ignore people.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Saff said:


> ok...ok....i admit i made a mistake.........but he is doing fine and thriving........im looking for a female but cant seem to find a nice one neer by.........
> saff


 
OMG OMG OMG your infuriating you really are !!

Stop acting like an innocent victim you really are a moron im sorry but the only victim in this is that poor bloody meerkat 

you really do deserve all the shite your getting your a complete idiot 

I know thats harsh but im sorry you do deserve it :bash:


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

birds of a feather STICK TOGETHER leave the lass alone end of story


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

skyfox just go away


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Should have got a ferret! 

I like watching meerkats on tv and in zoos, am not sure I would get the same enjoyment keeping them at home as 'pets'.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

skyfox said:


> birds of a feather STICK TOGETHER leave the lass alone end of story


What all of us? Respectful, thoughtful animals keepers with only the animals best interests in mind. God why would anyone want to be one of those?

In no way have you contributed towards this thread apart from reinforce my belief in stricter laws for people buying animals.
People like Saff and you dont do this hobby any good, you aid the anti's and make it harder for the genuine keepers.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Zak said:


> What all of us? Respectful, thoughtful animals keepers with only the animals best interests in mind. God why would anyone want to be one of those?
> 
> In no way have you contributed towards this thread apart from reinforce my belief in stricter laws for people buying animals.
> People like Saff and you dont do this hobby any good, you aid the anti's and make it harder for the genuine keepers.


ahem brother when we gonna migrate lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skyfox said:


> birds of a feather STICK TOGETHER leave the lass alone end of story


We're not picking on her, we're concerned for the animal. But it's ok if the meerkat suffers right? As long as we don't her feelings? :whistling2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Zak said:


> What all of us? Respectful, thoughtful animals keepers with only the animals best interests in mind. God why would anyone want to be one of those?
> 
> In no way have you contributed towards this thread apart from reinforce my belief in stricter laws for people buying animals.
> People like Saff and you dont do this hobby any good, you aid the anti's and make it harder for the genuine keepers.


You beat me to this. 

Jeez, Skyfox are you for real? 

Stick together - what, because we share the same _forum_?! I didnt realise that we had to leave our sense of compassion at the door. I am pretty sure that no-ne will change their viewpoint just because its a forum member. 

"Oh, you didnt take advice from experts and are essentially being neglegent to that animal - oh wait, you're a RFUK forum user, how silly of me, that's fine to ignore the animal's needs and be a ignorant tool"


I'll say it again - Saff, you are a moron, and if you want to redeem yourself in any way, you will read these comments and not just see what you want to. However, if the previous 18 pages are anything to go on, I don't hold much hope.


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

picking on a fifteen year old girl i bet shes sick to death off all the comments theres probaly about two people on here out of 169 posts that actually keep them and they havent posted on this thread am not saying she doesnt no what shes doing is right but at least she has the guts to say that she will buy another i bet if this meerkat wos offered free on this site you would all be fighting who add it it would be like watching flys round a cows a.se


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skyfox said:


> picking on a fifteen year old girl i bet shes sick to death off all the comments theres probaly about two people on here out of 169 posts that actually keep them and they havent posted on this thread am not saying she doesnt no what shes doing is right but at least she has the guts to say that she will buy another i bet if this meerkat wos offered free on this site you would all be fighting who add it it would be like watching cows round a flys a.se


 
I'm 15 too, don't pick on me ...:crazy:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Picking on a 15 year old my a**e!!

At 15 years old she SHOULDN'T be allowed to be in charge of a wild animal - simple!

Any responsible breeder would NOT contemplate selling to a child - she is a child after all are we agreed on that point?

I am sick to death of reading about people who don't give 2 flying hoots for the animals they buy and don'thave the decency or respect to research them PROPERLY first and at least not waste everyones time - she should have just posted and said "I am Saff, I don't give a damn what you say, mummy will buy me what I want anyway" - would have saved 18 pages of bandwidth really.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Skyfox you just dont get it. I keep one leopard gecko yet own books and have read caresheets on numerous species, i have a wide interest in all exotics husbandry - so just because i dont keep them my points are invalid? You now need to keep something to be an expert, thats rubbish. I have lecturers who are the dogs balls when it comes to some animals yet they dont keep them, so they dont know anything then? I read into the subject, Saff didnt even read caresheets. She said she did but it was blatant she didnt, she asked very basic questions who anyone with a PC and half an hour could answer.

Her age is irrelevant, i didnt even know she was 15 and frankly dont care. She could be 45, she's still wrong.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Zak said:


> Skyfox you just dont get it. I keep one leopard gecko yet own books and have read caresheets on numerous species, i have a wide interest in all exotics husbandry - so just because i dont keep them my points are invalid? You now need to keep something to be an expert, thats rubbish. I have lecturers who are the dogs balls when it comes to some animals yet they dont keep them, so they dont know anything then? I read into the subject, Saff didnt even read caresheets. She said she did but it was blatant she didnt, she asked very basic questions who anyone with a PC and half an hour could answer.
> 
> Her age is irrelevant, i didnt even know she was 15 and frankly dont care. She could be 45, she's still wrong.


agreed im only 20 yet i have worked with reptiles all over the world but 2 seconds ago another new member (one with a far better attitude than you) taught me that a particular snake gives birth to live young that i didnt relise. everybody has different knowlege and we pool it here for the aid of all our animals saff has flaunted that and as for you what have you actually contributed


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

skyfox said:


> picking on a fifteen year old girl i bet shes sick to death off all the comments theres probaly about two people on here out of 169 posts that actually keep them and they havent posted on this thread am not saying she doesnt no what shes doing is right but at least she has the guts to say that she will buy another i bet if this meerkat wos offered free on this site you would all be fighting who add it it would be like watching flys round a cows a.se


Do you think it is ok for any 15 year old girl to buy an exotic animal she has no knowledge in, then to ignore expert advice, then to ignore advice from numerous experienced animal keepers, and THEN to complain when people flag questions about the welfare of the animal?

Seriously, get over yourself - I'm not picking on her for the fun of it because I'm a bastard, I'm making a point about the welfare of the animal. *She doesnt know how to care for a difficult and unusual exotic animal. It is NOT A PET. it is NOT a cuddly companion. IT NEEDS SOCIAL SURROUNDINGS. Then she ignores this advice aswell.*

There is no enclosure. There is no evidence that she even knows how to do basic care. She claims it is "taming" well. 

Do you think that we are picking on her for shits and giggles? without cause for concern? 

*THERE IS AN ANIMAL BEING INCORRECTLY CARED FOR. DON'T FORGET THAT IS THE CENTRAL ISSUE HERE.*

I think you should care less about an uninformed teenager, and more about a wild animal that is being stressed through negligence of proper care and surroundings. If she had displayed proper attention to the experts, and listened to advice instead of selectively reading it, she would have found this forum far friendlier.

You, Skyfox, are simply making this worse by chiming in at the last minute and taking a biased stance. Have you even read the entire thread? 

Simply put, I dont care if people make mistakes - the unfortunate part is that the animal usually suffers.


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

BRITONEY at fifteen steve irwin wos wrestling with crocs so that point you made is total rubbish


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Zak said:


> Skyfox you just dont get it. I keep one leopard gecko yet own books and have read caresheets on numerous species, i have a wide interest in all exotics husbandry - so just because i dont keep them my points are invalid? You now need to keep something to be an expert, thats rubbish. I have lecturers who are the dogs balls when it comes to some animals yet they dont keep them, so they dont know anything then? I read into the subject, Saff didnt even read caresheets. She said she did but it was blatant she didnt, she asked very basic questions who anyone with a PC and half an hour could answer.
> 
> Her age is irrelevant, i didnt even know she was 15 and frankly dont care. She could be 45, she's still wrong.


Bingo. I own lots of books on arachnids, but I dont keep Solifugids or Amblypygids personally - by your logic, I have the same expertise as yourself on them do I?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

skyfox said:


> BRITONEY at fifteen steve irwin wos wrestling with crocs so that point you made is total rubbish


 
Wow thanks for the enlightenment, that proves so much.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

skyfox said:


> BRITONEY at fifteen steve irwin wos wrestling with crocs so that point you made is total rubbish


evidently you missed the point


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

skyfox said:


> BRITONEY at fifteen steve irwin wos wrestling with crocs so that point you made is total rubbish


Are you just clutching at straws here?

IMO, your point is gibberish aswell. So, one person wrestles crocs, a native animal for them and *a* *completely unrelated issue to the animal husbandry here*, so therefore someone else with no experience who is also 15 years old can keep a Meerkat? 


Perhaps if you took the 5.4 seconds to read what you have just written and spell correctly, people would take you seriously.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

FIRSTLY - my name is BRITTONE not Britoney.

Secondly, Steve Irwin had parents who were highly knowedgable in exotics keeping and conservation and was raised fomr a young baby in an environment with animals that he was taught to show the highest RESPECT to so I beleive your point is total rubbish!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

GRB said:


> Do you think it is ok for any 15 year old girl to buy an exotic animal she has no knowledge in, then to ignore expert advice, then to ignore advice from numerous experienced animal keepers, and THEN to complain when people flag questions about the welfare of the animal?
> 
> Seriously, get over yourself - I'm not picking on her for the fun of it because I'm a bastard, I'm making a point about the welfare of the animal. *She doesnt know how to care for a difficult and unusual exotic animal. It is NOT A PET. it is NOT a cuddly companion. IT NEEDS SOCIAL SURROUNDINGS. Then she ignores this advice aswell.*
> 
> ...


I love reading your posts they make me wanna cheer 

Just to add what happens when this 15 year old gets to 18 and wants to go out drinking with her mates and gets a boyfriend and stays out all the time ???? what happens to the animals then ???

I wanted a husky for years but i waited till i had the time to commit before i went out and got 1 they live for 12 years + i needed to be ready to commit to that..............i was 29 when i got my first husky 

she is a child and her parents non the less should have known better than to buy her a meerkat.....................my son has asked for many things but you know what i know how to say NO!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I have just read trough all of the pages of this thread. Alot of people have used personal insults and have been rude to other members. There are too many for me to edit, and too many to remove without the replys looking ridiculous. 

I think a few people could do with having a look here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rules.php

I will leave this thread open as it is for now, if people continue to cause problems i will close it and issue infractions.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

She is 15 and has made a huge mistake shr is being picked on.

When i was 11 when i first joined, i remember makinga thread saying that i wanted a snkae that didnt live for ages and ages (i.e. 20 years, though t in the end i got a corn snkae once i had planned out i coul dlook after it aall that time)and i got a right bollocking form the member so much it drove me to tears, but form that i learnt my lesson, tbh id rather get a bollocking if it would help my pets.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Saff said:


> posted by stubeanz:
> do you have a picture of the enclosure ? *no*
> when are you planning to get another meerkat? male/female? *asap*
> i hope you know there can be problems with meerkats being introduced to each other if it is not done correctly so you could end up with a dead meerkat on your hands. how would you introduce them? *im going to ask a friend who has done this to see how i should do it.*
> ...


i havent actualy read the rest of the thread yet but i was just intrested but judgeing by the attuitude you have just put across im guessing you must be quite young lol 
the reason i was asking these questions is because im not trying to be horrible to you was going to offer you some advice through PM's from someone who has experience with meerkats single and in groups if you ever needed it but tbh i doubt your going to change and when you realise how much u have :censor: up you will be asking these sorts of questions and whos going to help you... i certainly wont:bash:

we are all just trying to offer advice if you had really cared for him you wouldnt have got him on his own but your to selfish for that, i was being nice but now im not and tbh i doubt you even have an enclosure do you?!?


sorry about the rant people lol
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Just to add what happens when this 15 year old gets to 18 and wants to go out drinking with her mates and gets a boyfriend and stays out all the time ???? what happens to the animals then ???


right after reading this entire thread whilst i should be working lol id just like to say this is probably the best point made. how will you look after it in years to come what happens when you move out? have children? get a dog? will this meerkat still be looked after or will you just push it aside? lets hope you can answer this one last question cos tbh i probs wont post on here anymore its getting a bit chaotic but just remember that this animal will live for about 15 years and before then i can see it being sold/given away/dead

stu


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Saff*
> _posted by stubeanz:
> do you have a picture of the enclosure ? *no*
> when are you planning to get another meerkat? male/female? *asap*
> ...




_With an attitude like that Saff you are sure to go far!_


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I have just read trough all of the pages of this thread. Alot of people have used personal insults and have been rude to other members. There are too many for me to edit, and too many to remove without the replys looking ridiculous.
> 
> I think a few people could do with having a look here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rules.php
> 
> I will leave this thread open as it is for now, if people continue to cause problems i will close it and issue infractions.


Whilst I agree that some of the comments I made were less than proffessional, I noticed that there is not any infraction for posting a thread that clearly displays animal mistreatment. 

I am not trying to pick a fight here with you, as I agree we were perhaps going a little too far, and you have to do your job here as moderator. 

However, I can't help wondering how much of the statements made you might agree with as a fellow keeper - and to how much the forum should be allowed to persue such veiwpoints, being a forum designed to further the knowledge and welfare of exotic animals and their needs. I think you would agree that none of the comments were deliberately personal attacks _without_ mentioning the status of the animal in question.

Whilst the rules are set to stop bullying and trolls, I have to say that when it comes to _perceived*_ animal welfare, I think people should be entitled to voice their opinions. Why should this member be lulled into thinking what she has been doing is acceptable? If it were another animal, such as a dog, there are laws to govern this behaviour. Alas, exotic pets seem to be left out of such matters largely (by hat I mean the laws are often insufficient to cover their specific needs) - sometimes a few harsh but true words on a forum can be the only "law" to protect such animals. 

*Obviously, percieved can differ from actual, but here I can be relatively sure circumstances are not ideal.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

are you lot not bord of trying yet? if she dont want to listen, 20 bitchy posts off everyone aint guna help.. move on find yourself somthing to do your boring


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> [/i][/u][/color][/b][/i]
> 
> _With an attitude like that Saff you are sure to go far!_


well if you were being insulted every day and almost crying!!!then maybe you would be a little bit frustrated!!!!
maybe i should just leave the forum!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am sorry Saff but you were given the advice and you chose to ignore it all and have brought the bulk of this problem on yourself.

I shall bow out of this now but shall say only your leaving the forum will only prove further your inability to listen to people and accept the critisisms for the mistakes you have made.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Its because you asked for advice, and ignored it that people are angry. You have put your own needs/wants before the needs of the meerkat and that is why people are so angry.

I think companionship to a meerkat is one of the most important things about keeping it happy.

Can I ask why you wanted a meerkat? 
What was it about them you liked?


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

hey saff dont leave the forum, because half the idiots on here dont no what there on about, they think if they sit on a computer and do a gooooglle they know it all at least you have been honest and put your hands in the air . there bitchy you have one and they dont like it, i said earlier if you whas to give it away there would be fighting over it


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote from Rory (on another meerkat thread):
I used to keep a Meerkat, Brush Tail Porcupine and a Fancy Rat together in one enclosure, and they were kept outside in an habitat measuring 12Lx12Wx5H.

Originally they were wintered inside an outside building, and eventually from the spring they were then allowed to acclimatise to the years seasons and then they stayed outside.

I had plenty of interaction with them, and kept them bedded down in a huge substrate base of straw, hay and cork bark chippings.

No heat was provided apart from a large nesting box again nested out with straw and hay.

No problems, no freezing, no deaths - everything fine.

R

that meerkat wasnt with other meerkats........


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

That doesnt mean to say everyone can start keeping them singly though does it?

You could try to mimic them in a natural environment by providing a huge outdoor enclosure for them and keep meerkats in a GROUP. Do that with a single animal and see how lost it looks. It cant behave naturally when it is stuck in a house with none of its own kind to interact with.

I think if you wanted a cuddly pet you should of opted for something far more domesticated than a meerkat.

Why can you not provide an outdoor enclosure and get it a friend?
Thats not to mean you cant play with them etc, it would just be being kinder to the meerkat.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

right this is getting silly final words from all i feel as this should be closed now

saff - you should not have got the meerkat your second from last comment seemed to show your remorse but then you go and ruin it with that rory quote, showing yet again you dont understand what people are saying. Please re read this thread for the advice you were given and take it wether you like it or not. Dont leave the forum as you obviously need help and this is the best place to get it.You ARE being a crule owner i dont care if you cry you should as your doing far worse to that poor animal

Skyfox - you are nothing more than a :censor: stirrer. you knew to this forum and no nothing of any memebers or their abillity. You have contributed nothing and have gained nothing. There are certain members who should leave this forum before saff does.

I will contact t-bo and try to get this thread closed


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

GRB said:


> Whilst I agree that some of the comments I made were less than proffessional, I noticed that there is not any infraction for posting a thread that clearly displays animal mistreatment.
> 
> I am not trying to pick a fight here with you, as I agree we were perhaps going a little too far, and you have to do your job here as moderator.
> 
> ...


 
I am not going to discuss the in's and out's of what infraction levels there are on the forum, feel free to pm me if you wish.

There has never been a problem with discussing animals needs and requirements, or expressing how you disagree with the way someone is caring for an animal. There is however a problem when people resort to name calling and insults. If people were more polite towards each other in their manner of posting, then we wouldnt need to get involved. If something frustrates you that much, maybe you should walk away for 5 mins and calm down before you reply on a thread.

Anyhow, i feel this has gone on long enough and is only going round in circles, so i am going close it now.


----------

